# Vider la Partie Autres



## mikalak (5 Août 2015)

Bonsoir, 
Depuis quelques jours, je ne peux plus faire de synchronisation car mon ipad mini est plein. Lorsque je l'ai branché sur iTunes, j'ai vu que la partition"Autres " faisait plus 9 Go.... Je l'ai réinitialisé plus réinstallé mes applis... ça avait l'air d'aller , mais ce soir de nouveau Autres fait 8 Go...

Auriez vous une technique pour vider ce "Autres". Merci d'avance 

Et puis bonnes vacances à ce ceux qui le sont déjà, et  bon courage aux travailleurs....
Mika


----------



## lineakd (5 Août 2015)

@mikalak, ceci:


> 1 - Faire une sauvegarde de ton iPad dans iTunes après avoir connecté ton iPad à ton ordinateur.
> 
> 2 - Sur l'iPad, aller dans Réglages / Général / Réinitialisation puis choisir "Effacer contenu et réglages". Ton iPad va se réinitialiser comme s'il sortait d'usine
> 
> 3 - Toujours avec l'iPad connecté à iTunes faire une restauration à partir de la sauvegarde faite en 1/. Tu retrouveras alors toutes les Apps, données et réglages et le dossier Autres devrait être bien inférieur à 1 Go.


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2015)

Apparemment, tu as fait ce qu'il fallait. Mais je pense qu'il y a une application qui doit manger pas mal de place. À toi de voir ce qui peut être gourmand en regardant dans la partie RÉGLAGE puis GÉNÉRAL puis UTILISATION puis GÉRER LE STOCKAGE.


----------



## MaitreYODA (6 Août 2015)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Depuis quelques jours, je ne peux plus faire de synchronisation car mon ipad mini est plein. Lorsque je l'ai branché sur iTunes, j'ai vu que la partition"Autres " faisait plus 9 Go.... Je l'ai réinitialisé plus réinstallé mes applis... ça avait l'air d'aller , mais ce soir de nouveau Autres fait 8 Go...
> 
> Auriez vous une technique pour vider ce "Autres". Merci d'avance
> ...



Bonjour, 
C'est un bug fréquent. J'ai moi-même été confronté à celui-ci. Mon dossie autres faisait plus de 40 Go alors qu'il y avait que de la musique sur l'iPhone. Même après remise à zéro complète, le problème ne fut pas réglé. Impossible donc de synchroniser mon iPhone. Pour remédier à cela, je passe depuis par iTunes sur Windows puisque sur Mac en 10.6.8 ça ne marche pas. Il y a une page dédié à ce problème sur les forums d'Apple. Les solutions données fonctionnent de manière aléatoire...


----------



## lineakd (6 Août 2015)

@MaitreYODA, avant la solution de @gwen, je me servais du logiciel iexplorer (à tester avec ifunbox) sur l'ordi pour enlever certains fichiers dans le dossier "media/cloudassets" de la tablette.


----------



## mikalak (6 Août 2015)

merci , 
dans réglages, je ne vois aucune application gourmande. La taille de certains fichiers de mes applications est de qq Ko...


----------



## Vanton (7 Août 2015)

J'ai un gros dossier autres également et il s'avère que ce sont mes photos... Étrangement iTunes les scinde en deux : la partie photo et cette partie autres font bien la taille indiquée par mon iPhone.


----------



## lineakd (7 Août 2015)

@Vanton, est-ce que tu utilises la "photothèque iCloud" sur tes appareils?
@mikalak, est-ce que tu utilises beaucoup le streaming en audio ou vidéo?


----------



## Vanton (7 Août 2015)

Non je n'utilise pas la photothèque iCloud pour le moment, mon Mac n'étant pas compatible.


----------



## mikalak (7 Août 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Vanton, est-ce que tu utilises la "photothèque iCloud" sur tes appareils?
> @mikalak, est-ce que tu utilises beaucoup le streaming en audio ou vidéo?



Enormement, pourquoi?


----------



## L.Splash (7 Août 2015)

mikalak a dit:


> Enormement, pourquoi?


Vide le cache de ton apps de streaming, supprime l'app et réinstalle la. Ça doit venir de ça, tout ce que tu regardes ou écoute en streaming est sauvegarder pour un chargement plus rapide la prochaine fois [emoji6]


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lineakd (7 Août 2015)

@mikalak, et si après "autres" n'est toujours pas en dessous ou égal à 2 go. Installe ifunbox et vérifie dans "système archive raw", les dossiers "media/cloudassets", "media/loficloudassets" si tu n'as pas quelques fichiers audio ou vidéo.


----------



## mikalak (20 Août 2015)

Apres un reset complet, la taille de la partie autres n'est que de qq Mo.
Merci de votre aide.
Mika


----------

